# Turkey time!



## indaswamp (May 23, 2017)

Just got back into town from an awesome turkey hunt and will be smoking turkey soon!!













455157697cd2e2b98c3b242b3305abbf.jpg



__ indaswamp
__ May 23, 2017






Apple wood smoked turkey breast....Yum!

Also have more legs and thighs for chowders and pot pies. Those will go in the smokehouse too.


----------



## crazymoon (May 25, 2017)

IDS, Sounds like some tasty turkey!


----------



## indaswamp (May 25, 2017)

Here ya go fellas....

turkey breasts trimmed into cylinders. 4.375# of meat. I pulled the tenderloins and cut the triangle scrap off and have ~2# meat. I will fry that one night this week. Smoked and fried turkey breast off one bird-perfect!













DSC02296.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ May 25, 2017






Brine mixed and cooled.













DSC02297.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ May 25, 2017






Inda bags to cure. I have 2 bags, one breast per bag.













DSC02298.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ May 25, 2017






See y'all in 6~7 days....


----------



## pc farmer (May 25, 2017)

Just brining or curing also??


----------



## b-one (May 25, 2017)

Great start!


----------



## indaswamp (May 25, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Just brining or curing also??


I am using cure as well.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 1, 2017)

Today is smoke day. I have goose pastrami on the smoker now, when I raise the temp to 160* to finish the pastrami @145* INT, I will put the Turkey breasts on the smoker.

Trussed and drying to for pellicle...













DSC02336.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 1, 2017


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

Qview:

2 hours into the cook.













DSC02345.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 2, 2017






Plate shot after pulling them off the smoker...













DSC02346.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 2, 2017






I don't know it the camera can pick this up, but look how juicy that meat is after cooling to 40*INT...

Money shot













DSC02352.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Jun 2, 2017






Best damn smoked turkey breast I have ever done....bar none.

I sliced half of one breast for sandwiches this week, cut the other breast in half and vacuum sealed the whole pieces for the freezer...


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 2, 2017)

IDS, Those are some tasty and juicy looking breasts ! point!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2017)

Great looking breasts! 

Points!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 2, 2017)

Good looking bird!

Those breasts look like they were very juicy indeed!  Hard to beat cured turkey too!

Point for sure!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks Fellas! Smoked turkey sammich for me today for lunch!!!


----------



## whistech (Jun 2, 2017)

Congratulations on your Spring gobbler and those breast sure look delicious.     Can you share your brine and cure recipe?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

whistech said:


> Congratulations on your Spring gobbler and those breast sure look delicious.     Can you share your brine and cure recipe?


Thanks. Google Hank Shaw, I used his recipe, but use a few modifications. No honey in the brine, I used all brown sugar. Raw honey is very high in botulism spores and to my mind would not be smart to put that into a brine with raw meat...

I used Dr. Blonders wet cure calculator for the cure #1 amount and how long to leave in the brine.

I [email protected]* for 2 hours to get some smoke on the meat, then I cranked the heat up to 275~300* to finish INT to 160*. I pulled the meat and let it ret covered with aluminum foil until the INT hit 165*. If you cook low and slow the entire time-you will end up with dry meat. I wanted my turkey juicy. I used cherry chips and hickory pellets for smoke.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

I just realized that I forgot to put the legs and thighs on the smoker with the turkey breast. Shucks... Well, I'll have to smoke them with the second batch of goose pastrami that should hit the smoker sunday.


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 5, 2017)

Some fine looking turkey. Point for you.

Chuck


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful! Point!

Disco


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks Disco! Turkey sandwich for lunch today while smoking sugar cure wild hog hams.


----------

